# Playground



## Tinytraveler (Feb 17, 2010)

Do public playground exist in this country? I know Maadi House has a playground and I have seen a playground that some family built here in 6th Oct but can't figure out if it is for public use. Then there is a shopping center that has some outdoor equipment in 6th Oct behind the McDonalds near al husseri mosque. I was wondering if we could just make a list of all the places that there are playground.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi,

Do they exist in this country... YES!

There are a few places in Sharm in which I can take my daughter to. I am not so familiar with Cairo, but am sure there must be places too.

As far as I know, every McDonalds restaurant has a kids play area, and I seem to remember there being areas at Carrefour. There are swings and a slide and small climbing frame at Maadi TGI Fridays, and probably parks or clubs with plenty of places to play.

I took my daughter to sporting club in Alexandria to play last time we were there, you didn't need membership, just pay a small entrance fee. There must be many places around Cairo like that too.


----------

